# Critical Skills renewal DHA response time



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello guys

I applied for critical skills permit renewal last week monday 14 October. I was expecting 4 weeks to get a response but I just got a text message saying the decision is being forwarded to VFC today. I had initially received the messages last week that the application had been forwarded to DHA for adjudication. Is it normal to have a decision so fast? I am suspecting the worst for some reason.


----------



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh yes, I applied at VFS in Rivonia Johannesburg.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

shadyecho419 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I applied for critical skills permit renewal last week monday 14 October. I was expecting 4 weeks to get a response but I just got a text message saying the decision is being forwarded to VFC today. I had initially received the messages last week that the application had been forwarded to DHA for adjudication. Is it normal to have a decision so fast? I am suspecting the worst for some reason.


That's a very quick response time. All the best. You can never tell the outcome by judging the time frame!


----------



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

Permit was awarded, quite surprised with how fast that was


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

CSV renewals or new application done from within SA are very very quick. 5 days sometimes.


----------



## approximately_normal (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow. Congratulations! :cheer2:



shadyecho419 said:


> Permit was awarded, quite surprised with how fast that was


----------



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

That's awesome news..
You renewed after completing 5 years of validity or change of contract?
I am in situation where visa came only for a year with employer endorsement and now I have got another contract so , will it be a change in condition type application or a renewal of CSV will be required..
Renewal definitely has more documentation and efforts..
But am actually worried about the applicable process to be adopted for this ..
Regards
Vsn


----------



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi VSN

I renewed after completing two years. My passport was expiring so my permit had been tied to my passports expiry date when I applied for the extension after the initial 1 year period.

However for you, if you have changed employers its a change in condition but trust me when I say it will have the same paperwork as a renewal. It is essentially a renewal where you will have to provide all the paperwork as if you are applying again. Sorry, I know its stupid but that's what it is. I would advise you approach it as renewal and put all the paperwork to ensure you get a favourable response. They can reject you for stupid things.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

vsn1990 said:


> That's awesome news..
> You renewed after completing 5 years of validity or change of contract?
> I am in situation where visa came only for a year with employer endorsement and now I have got another contract so , will it be a change in condition type application or a renewal of CSV will be required..
> Renewal definitely has more documentation and efforts..
> ...


You need to renew your visa. Changing conditions only changes the condition i.e position and employer but not the visa duration


----------



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

shadyecho419 said:


> Hi VSN
> 
> I renewed after completing two years. My passport was expiring so my permit had been tied to my passports expiry date when I applied for the extension after the initial 1 year period.
> 
> However for you, if you have changed employers its a change in condition but trust me when I say it will have the same paperwork as a renewal. It is essentially a renewal where you will have to provide all the paperwork as if you are applying again. Sorry, I know its stupid but that's what it is. I would advise you approach it as renewal and put all the paperwork to ensure you get a favourable response. They can reject you for stupid things.


Thanks for the feedback.
I second you in terms of documentation requirement from DHA even for change in condition.
Question is as per online application there are two categories to choose from:
1. Change in Condition
2. Renewal

It looks obvious like change in condition will be applicable. Only question is my Visa will be expired by the time I submit the application due to VFS being closed for now so, will it require me to select Renewal instead of change in condition.

Regards
Vikas


----------



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

terryZW said:


> You need to renew your visa. Changing conditions only changes the condition i.e position and employer but not the visa duration


Hi Terry
Thanks for the advice.

So, Option 1 will not be applicable even if the new contract have extended duration as compared to expiring Visa on old contract ? DHA just changes Employer and Position and does not see the contract duration in new contract.

Option 2 is applicable because the visa is expiring ? Isn't it the case where renewal is to be done on the same employer ? I apologies for my lack of understanding.

Options: 
1. Application for Change of Conditions on existing visa or change of status (DHA - 1740)
2. Application for renewal of existing visa (DHA- 1739)

Regards
vsn


----------

